# WSC "Thesis on Covenant Theology"



## Bill Duncan (Feb 28, 2019)

Has anyone read the Westminster Seminary California "Thesis on Covenant Theology" and would like to share their opinions? I read the article on Aquilla, https://www.theaquilareport.com/the...esponse-from-westminster-seminary-california/ and thought someone might like to weigh in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2019)

Looks like the link is broken...


----------



## Bill Duncan (Feb 28, 2019)

Hamalas said:


> Looks like the link is broken...


Appears they took it down on both the Aquilla and the WSC websites. They were both up at 12 EST. Mysterious.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Feb 28, 2019)

Why? Was it controversial? What did the article say?


----------



## Bill Duncan (Mar 1, 2019)

That's kind of what I was trying to find out. The author of the article that was on Aquilla was critiquing some of the positions which WSC was making in their thesis. I wanted some of you to review his work as I wasn't familiar with him.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 1, 2019)

The author of the thesis being critiqued was R. S. Clark. The attribution to Clark was not present in the TAR item, and the author of the TAR item was mistakenly assuming—since a class notes item (see link below) also appeared at a WSC web page, albeit on a page for personal content by faculty—that the item was some WSC position paper:
http://rscottclark.org/2012/09/theses-on-covenant-theology/

I contacted Dr. Clark when the item appeared at TAR. In an email back to me, Dr. Clark related he had contacted all parties and got it all sorted out, which is why the item no longer appears.


----------



## Bill Duncan (Mar 1, 2019)

Oops!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

